# Struggling with paramedic nremt! Far out of didactic!



## yz125rider (Oct 16, 2012)

So ive failed twice. The first time I was close, so I did jblearning and some apps on my phone and Did worse the second time. Although I was dealing with a terrible living situation. I posted this becuse I feel really rusty. I did great in school and my internship but I it has been a long time since didactic cause of contract issues with internships and my school.

What are some good tools besides practice tests and didactic material? Some suggusted emtachieve which sounds good cause its done through pearson vue. What do you guys think? Any other suggustions??????


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 16, 2012)

yz125rider said:


> So ive failed twice. The first time I was close, so I did jblearning and some apps on my phone and Did worse the second time. Although I was dealing with a terrible living situation. I posted this becuse I feel really rusty. I did great in school and my internship but I it has been a long time since didactic cause of contract issues with internships and my school.
> 
> What are some good tools besides practice tests and didactic material? Some suggusted emtachieve which sounds good cause its done through pearson vue. What do you guys think? Any other suggustions??????



I would get into a full refreshed class.


----------



## Emt512 (Oct 16, 2012)

go read your books and then read some more...read until you think you know what your talking about and then read some more...

the for profit study guides are there to refresh you on already retained knowledge that you learned while in paramedic school.., and prepare you for the test/ question format that is on the NREMT...

I recently just used jb test prep and fisdap..both helped research questions I did not understand, but realistically neither one of them had alot of questions that were on the registry...I would try come close to knowing your books front to back and using your google-fu like a master wikipedian.


----------



## yz125rider (Oct 30, 2012)

hahah google-fu like that! I just got EMTachieve which is has been awesome, I have been getting my google-fu on like crazy. 

Being this far out of didatic and been studying protocols for new emt job which I feel like is my big spin off.

To describe my stuggle best is I feel like I know what I am doing but I just feel off taking these tests. Whats a good mental preparedness to these test besides studying??

EX: Going in with idea that you can take it again, or like etc? I hear soo many different suggestions, I dunno where to start and its been a while:wacko:


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 30, 2012)

Depending on how much cash you have and how hard a time your having, maybe consider a Paramedic tutor. Either someone who did very well in the class or someone working as a paramedic that also helps out as a proctor or educator. Also check out something called "Pass Paramedic" I am not sure if its still around but it helped me in 2008


----------



## yz125rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for replies!! 

Sorry for the late response but I passed!

Now a medic!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Btalon (Aug 18, 2013)

yz125rider said:


> Thanks for replies!!
> 
> Sorry for the late response but I passed!
> 
> Now a medic!



Congratulations!

What did you find helped you the most?


----------



## yz125rider (Aug 29, 2013)

The biggest help was learning how to take tests not particularly studying... its too late for that and it should come back. 

The effective way I did it was to take a jb learning test or any other book or website and taking my time like it was the real deal over and over at my buddies fire house. 

When I took the test this time I took my sweet *** time, and almost used all 2.5 hrs. 

I would also write abcd on ALL questions and eliminated 2-3 even if they were easy. I recognized the last time I took it it would make me reread the question and make me realize when I'm reading it wrong. This would keep me from over thinking the question and just keep it simple. 

I always asked myself why after coming to my conclusion. Always helped.

Also forget any protocols. Sounds werid but most areas in California are behind with nremt. 

Sites used
National-registry-emt.com
Jblearning.com (used most) highly recommended! I did 20 per category on the practice test and read why I got each wrong.
EMT achieve 

Books, 
Some test prep that's standard
Brady practice paramedic
Barron paramedic test prep

I know its overkill. The Barron book and jb learning did the most! 

Feel free to contact me if anyone else needs advice 

Cwhitsitt3@yahoo.com


----------



## itsyourworld (Sep 3, 2013)

A dollar short


----------



## yz125rider (Jul 27, 2015)

Passed. 3 years ago. Haha but yeah any advise. Calm down and take your time.


----------

